# [solved]Kopete Wallet Problem

## guije

Hallo, 

 wenn ich mich bei Kopete einloggen möchte, dass Passwort stimmt 100%, sehe ich diese Meldung in der Konsole:

```
opete(6099)/kdeui (Wallet): The kwalletd service has been disabled 
```

Kopete meint dann ich habe das falsche Passwort eingegeben.

----------

## cryptosteve

kde-base/kwalletd ist aber installiert?

----------

## Josef.95

http://docs.kde.org/stable/de/kdeutils/kwallet/index.html

----------

## guije

Also, ich habe das bisher nicht benutzt und will Wallet auch jetzt nicht benutzen.

Warum komme ich nicht in das Kopete rein ?

Immer die selbe Fehlermedlung, Selbst wenn ich Wallet abstelle?

Kann ich das nicht einfach unermergen und fertig ?

Das Howto kann ich so anwenden, der Fehler bleibt der selbe.

----------

## guije

Bin das HowTo nochmal durch, war wohl mein Fehler, Danke

----------

## bas89

 *Quote:*   

> Am 15.11.2010 wurde die standardmäßig hinterlegte Logindomain (login.oscar.aol.com) abgeschaltet. Man muss nun unter Einstellungen/Einrichten/Zugänge den ICQ-Zugang bearbeiten und unter Zugangseinstellung den Haken bei "Standardserverinformationen übergeben" setzen und als Server "login.icq.com" eintragen.

 http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kopete?highlight=kopet#ICQ

----------

